# Авиация > До 1945 >  Подробности последнего вылета капитана Николая Гастелло.

## Холостяк

На днях по 1 каналу телевиденья ОРТ показали любопытное журналистское расследование о последнем вылете Героя Советского Союза капитана Николая Гастелло. Были представлены исторические документы, показания очевидцев, интервью родственников, расследования и находки поисковиков. Были последовательно восстановлены обстоятельства гибели героя. Они несколько отличаются от официальной версии. Однако они наиболее приближены к действительности. Я слышал об этом впервые и с интересом записал передачу. Хочу представить собеседникам эту любопытную информацию. 
Вопрос об уточнении обстоятельств гибели пилота возник в 1950 году, когда директор музея из Минска отправил ГК ВВС запрос об уточнении обстоятельств и места гибели капитана Гастелло. Из ГШ ВВС пришел странный ответ. Затем в мае 1951 года к десятилетию подвига, было решено перезахоронить экипаж из села Дзекшняны в районный центр на площадь в центре села Радошковичи и установить мемориал. При вскрытии могилы обнаружены документы совершенно других людей. В частности документы капитана Маслова и членов его экипажа. Начались запросы в архивы, органы власти и Мин.обороны от военкома подполковника Котельникова.  Последовало расследование следователя прокуратуры Василия Харитонова, к которому обратилась вдова капитана Маслова, чьи останки обнаружены при вскрытии могилы. Стало проясняться случившиеся в годы войны. Но реальность шла в разрез с официальной версией, которая уже была в сознаниях людей. Поэтому действительность отошла на второй план. Только в середине 90-х все начало становиться на свои места. В частности и то, что за подвиг в 1941 году, награжден был только капитан Н.Гастелло, а о членах его экипажа попросту забыли. Справедливость была восстановлена. Так же, стали известны и посмертно награждены члены другого экипажа, который был захоронен в официальном месте подвига Гастелло. 
Согласно собранных в расследовании данных восстановлена хронология вылета.
26 июня 1941 года командованию 42 АД 3АК поступили оперативные сведения о скоплении большого количества механизированных колон фашистов двигавшихся в сторону Минска. Всеми имеющимися средствами было необходимо задержать наступление врага. 
Командир 207 ДБАП получил приказ о нанесении бомбового удара самолетами полка по технике врага в  районе Радошковичи-Молодечно, что в 30-40 км западнее Минска. Для выполнения боевой задачи вылетели три экипажа полка на самолетах ДБ-3Ф (Ил-4) в составе: первый экипаж – командир 4 АЭ капитан Николай Гастелло, штурман лейтенант Анатолий Бурденюк, стрелок-радист сержант Алексей Калинин, нижний люковый стрелок (штурман) лейтенант Григорий Скоробогатый; второй экипаж: командир 2 АЭ капитан Александр Маслов, штурман лейтенант Владимир Балашов, стрелок-радист старший сержант Григорий Реутов, нижний люковый стрелок младший сержант Бахтурас Бейксбаев; третий экипаж: старший лейтенант Федор Воробьев, штурман лейтенант Анатолий Рыбас (остальные члены экипажа неизвестны). 
За два дня до этого на боевое задание вылетало две девятки «дальников» 207 ДБАП из них десять самолетов не вернулись, остальные имели различные повреждения. В тот же день аэродром подвергся налету немецких бомбардировщиков. Часть машин полка была уничтожена на земле. Капитан Гастелло, во время налета, залез в ближайший бомбардировщик о открыл огонь из пулеметной турели по безнаказанным немцам, нагло бомбившим аэродром с низкой высоты и сбил один Ю-88 (правда, удивило меня бездействие наших ПВО). В первые дни войны Гастелло уже имел три боевых вылета, опыт боев на Халхин Голе, Бессарабии и Финляндии, что скорее всего и повлияло назначением его командиром группы при выполнении этого задания. 
Вылетели без прикрытия истребителями. Шли на низкой высоте до 1000 метров. У деревни Дзнешняны обнаружили механизированную колонну врага, нанесли бомбовый удар. Действовали как штурмовики на предельно низкой высоте, что не свойственно ДБ. Сделали второй заход и «работали» пулеметами. Во время второго захода два самолета были подбиты и загорелись. Это самолеты экипажей Гастелло и Маслова. Самолет капитана Маслова вспыхнув факелом и потеряв управление камнем упал метрах в двухстах от дороги, где горела техника немецкой колоны. Самолет капитана Гастелло, оставляя дымный след от одного из двигателей, пошел на низкой высоте на юг. Самолет старшего лейтенанта Воробьева повернул на обратный курс, на аэродром. 
По возвращении на аэродром, старший лейтенант Воробьев доложил рапортом командиру полка обстоятельства боя. В котором указал, что вспыхнувший самолет Гасталло упал на мех колону врага. Второй самолет был подбит и потерян из вида. Воробьев ошибся??? Вспыхнул самолет Маслова. Видимо, чтобы как-то сгладить то, что полк потерял практически всю технику. Командир полка доложил по команде о героизме и самопожертвовании подчиненного. Практически за первые дни войны 207 ДБАП потерял всю технику и из 190 человек погибли 160. Полк практически перестал существовать и был расформирован. Что, кстати, сказалось на невозможность документальной проверки некоторых фактов. Все документы полка, в том числе строевые документы, полетные книги, исчезли. Поэтому не смогли определить состав экипажа Воробьева и Рыбаса. Которые через несколько дней тоже погибли. 
В тяжелые первые дни войны необходимо было показать на отдельных примерах героизм и самоотверженность Советского народа. Поэтому в Москве этот случай, не проверив, представили несколько своеобразно. В центральной прессе было опубликовано, что 3 июля 1941 года капитан Гастело направил свой горящий самолет в колону врага. Фамилию пишут еще с ошибкой – через одну «л». В конце месяца ему посмертно было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
Расследование показало… Что при вскрытии могилы в деревне Дзекшняны обнаружены останки экипажа капитана Маслова. Который погиб в подбитом и вспыхнувшем самолете, рухнувшем в 200 метрах от дороги. Останки экипажа были первоначально захоронены тайно рядом с самолетом местными жителями на 2-3 день после гибели. На этом месте, после войны ошибочно установили памятник Гастелло.
Самолет же капитана Н.Гастелло на низкой высоте полетел на юг. Предположительно то, что штурман был ранен и летчик несколько потерял ориентацию и искал ориентиры. Установлено что, пролетев 20 километров самолет оказался над деревней Мацки, где также обнаружил на дороге большую колону немецкой техники. Хотя самолет был подбит, он с ходу атаковал ее из пулеметов. Однако при выходе из атаки над деревней накренился, начал терять высоту и оставляя дымный след полетел в сторону леса. Местные жители рассказали, что такое впечатление, что летчик отвернул самолет от жилых домов в лес. После чего очевидцы утверждают, что по крылу падающего самолета побежал человек и спрыгнул с парашютом. Второй человек выпрыгнул снизу самолета, но парашют у него не раскрылся, да и высота была маленькая, и он упал на землю. Самолет рухнул, не дотянув до леса в небольшое болотце-озерцо. Того человека, который приземлился с парашютом, схватили подбежавшие и подъехавшие на технике немцы. 
Местные жители захоронили разбившегося летчика на месте его падения. Место захоронения не найдено до сих пор, как и не установлено точно, кто это был. Скорее всего это был штурман, лейтенант Бурденюк. Позже,  нашли останки двух человек в разбившемся самолете.  Их захоронили рядом с местом падения самолета. По письму, подписи на нем, у одного погибшего пилота установлено, что это лейтенант Скоробогатов. У другого в кармане найден пенал-смертник с данными на сержанта Калинина. Так и было установлено, что это и есть самолет и члены экипажа капитана Гастелло. Нахождение за пулеметом лейтенанта, штурмана по специальности, Скоробогатова объясняется тем, что в первые дни войны, был выявлен недостаток в ДБ-3Ф по его незащищенности в нижней задней полусфере. Там находился техлюк в фюзеляж самолета. Туда в частях и установили дополнительный пулемет. На место стрелка в самолет садили любого свободного человека. По настоящее время не обнаружены документы или свидетели, кто же попал в плен к фашистам. Поиск проводили и в немецком архиве. Установлено, что в этот день в этом районе немцы сбили пять самолетов различных советских полков. Видимо плененный летчик героически отказался назвать себя и был убит фашистами. Пленных в тот момент было очень много и немцы попросту не стали утруждать себя. Однако, рассуждая логически по показаниям очевидцев, человек, который пробежал по крылу и спрыгнул с парашютом мог быть только летчиком – командиром экипажа. Только он имел выход на крыло. С некоторой уверенностью можно утверждать, что это был капитан Гастелло. Есть и документ. Это утвержденный список безвозвратных потерь 42 АД в этот день, в котором указаны два экипажа Гастелло и Маслова не вернувшихся с задания, но в примечании указано, что кто-то из экипажа капитана Гастелло выпрыгнул из самолета с парашютом и кто не установлено. 

Большую работу в установлении фактов провел сын следователя прокуратуры, в 50-х годах ведущего это расследование, майор авиации Эдуард Харитонов. Благодаря его отцу в 1953 году члены экипажа капитана Гастелло были награждены орденом Великой Отечественной войны посмертно, а в 1996 году благодаря ему, награжден экипаж капитана Маслова. Спустя годы друг капитана Гастелло, однополчанин, прошедший с ним финскую, такой же комэск полка, за свой подвиг, стал Героем Советского Союза.

Все стоп-кадры, в том числе документов сделаны из этой программы...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще документы из передачи....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще документы....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще документы....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще документы...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще документы...

----------


## Холостяк

Благодаря им....

----------


## Холостяк

Принятый на вооружение в 1937 году дальний бомбардировщик ДБ-3 к началу 40-х годов требовал модернизации. Были созданы улучшенные варианты этого самолета ДБ-3М и ДБ-3Ф. По размерам, контурам крыла, оперения и всей хвостовой части эти варианты совпадали с ДБ-3, но кабина штурмана стала «остроносой», с большой поверхностью остекления. Взамен прежней поворотной установки ШКАС в ней установили крупнокалиберный пулемет и добавили огневую точку под хвостом фюзеляжа. Конструкторский коллектив С.В. Ильюшина внес серьезные изменения в конструкцию самолета: все трубы в лонжеронах крыла заменили профилями – таврами и угольниками; закрытые профили нервюр и шпангоутов – угольниками и отбортовками листов, устранили внутреннюю клепку в трубах. Нововведения позволили упростить технологию и повысить производительность производства. Благодаря этому заводы сравнительно быстро освоили производство нового варианта машины и в течение 1940-1944 гг построено более 5 тысяч самолетов ДБ-3Ф (Ил-4).
В годы Великой Отечественной войны Ил-4 был основным бомбардировщиком Дальней авиации и авиации Военно-Морского Флота. На этих самолетах морские летчики 7 августа 1941 года нанесли первый бомбовый удар по Берлину – столице фашистской Германии.
Скорость серийных самолетов с двумя двигателями М-88Б взлетной мощностью в 1100 л.с. достигала 344 км\час у земли и 445 км\час на высоте 6 тыс.метров. Потолок – до 9400 м. Дальность полета в зависимости от нагрузки 1 тонна – 3500 км, 500 кг – 4000 км. Максимальная нагрузка 3 тонны бомб. Максимальный взлетный вес самолета 10 тонн.

----------

Thanks for this information about Gastello

The information given about service of DB-3F 
(...)
_В годы Великой Отечественной войны Ил-4 был основным бомбардировщиком Дальней авиации и авиации Военно-Морского Флота. На этих самолетах морские летчики 7 августа 1941 года нанесли первый бомбовый удар по Берлину – столице фашистской Германии._ (...)

are not correct and right. 

The frist, and brave Soviet attack on Berlin, was made by aviators exactly from navy aviations regiment - 1. MTAP VVS KBF, which had during this special missions exactly, and only *DB-3T*. Soon was send next crews - army, who had *just these DB-3F.* The last type plane used by Gastello's crew.

Army crews, toghter with navy aviation, made 4 mission on Berlin in VIII/IX 41, flying from Sarema island (second arifiled not the same as navy) on DB-3F. Navy aviators made all 9 mission on Berlin flying only on DB-3T. Special versionm of DB-3, which could carried mines or torpedos or standard bombs

It is an evident difference between DB-3 and the sub-version DB-3T with the version of DB-3F (later if I ma right remeber name of Il-4 was introduced in 1942?).


Regards,
mirekw

----------

Чем мне наше телевидение "нравится",так это умением вытаскивать наружу "сенсации". А уж,какую чушь иногда несут(ну это по другому поводу)...По Маслову и Гастелло:в журнале "Авиация и Время" писали еще лет 12 назад,жаль,нет под рукой подшивки-уточнил бы номер.Кто сможет-хорошо было бы,а то примите мои слова за флуд...

----------

Да, действительно, давно уже писали. Номер, правда, тоже не помню, но если есть необходимость, найду. Чушь по телевидению частенько несут, но здесь дело не в том, кто таранил колонну, а в том, что на Ил-4 даже лететь туда в этих условиях уже было подвигом. Здесь еще странно, что Скоробогатов полетел люковым стрелком. В то время даже штатной должности такой не было, а когда ввели, летали рядовые. На этих высотах в дневное время это практически самоубийство. А ведь это штурман, лейтенант.

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
Все это обсуждение может быть и по делу.Но хотелось бы здесь ска-
зать о человеке,который многое сделал.для того чтобы фильм получился в том виде.в котором вышел.Это замдиректора по научной работе Минского музея истории ВОВ Бабусенко Г.Д.Благодаря ей и
фильм вышел в этом варианте.Г.Д. собрала и обобщила все материалы,
которые передала съемочной группе.
С уважением.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

25 июня в газете "СБ-Беларусь сегодня" опубликована статья сына Николая Францевича Гастелло - Виктора Гастелло под заглавием "Оставьте героев в покое!" Это его отклик на телепередачу ОРТ (вероятно ту самую, о которой Вы пишете). Виктор Николаевич оценивает её, мягко говоря, критически.



> По версии участника телепередачи «следопыта» Харитонова, в бою участвовало якобы три самолета, а не два, как в действительности. И утверждается, что именно экипаж капитана Маслова совершил подвиг. Но сошлемся хотя бы на письмо директора белорусского музея Г.И.Баркуна, исполненное Бабусенко, активно участвующей в телепередаче. «26 июня 1941 г. с аэродрома Боровское... вылетело три звена самолетов. Капитан Маслов вылетел со своим звеном первым в 8 часов 30 минут. Старший лейтенант Висковский вылетел в 10 часов вторым, и капитан Гастелло вылетел в 12 часов третьим, парой самолетов, в которых находились старший лейтенант Воробьев и штурман лейтенант Рыбас». Именно Воробьев и Рыбас вернулись на аэродром базирования и написали рапорт о подвиге капитана Гастелло.
> 
> В Подольском архиве имеются материалы об экипаже Гастелло, где действительно есть примечание: якобы один из членов экипажа вышел на плоскость самолета и выпрыгнул с парашютом. Все написано неким писарем! Но позвольте, все это мог знать вернувшийся с боевого вылета только старший лейтенант Воробьев (Минск — Смоленск примерно 300 с лишним километров). Значит, с одной стороны, он описал подвиг экипажа Гастелло, с другой стороны, якобы утверждает, что один из пилотов выпрыгнул из гибнущего самолета?! Бред какой–то! К сожалению, прошло время и рапорт Воробьева из минского музея истории Великой Отечественной войны исчез...





> Весьма любопытны подробности о могиле якобы экипажа Гастелло, похороненного местными жителями в конце июня 1941 года. Три года была оккупация, и только через десять лет в июне 1951 года решились на перезахоронение. Вот пассажи Э.Поляновского из газеты «Известия»: «Могилу Гастелло вскрывают. И обнаруживают в ней останки... капитана Маслова. Обгоревшее тело без рук и ног. Очки, ключи от квартиры. Шок!» Еще там же находят «медальон», который превращается в «пластмассовый футлярчик», и понятно, что «данный документ принадлежал ст. сержанту Реутову Григорию Васильевичу» — стрелку–радисту экипажа капитана Маслова. В одной могиле вещи Маслова и Реутова — «очки, ключи от квартиры, пластмассовый футлярчик».
> 
> Но позвольте, почему в неизвестной могиле, пробывшей три года в оккупации и десять лет в безвестности, должен был находиться именно экипаж капитана Гастелло? После наземного тарана и взрыва могли остаться лишь отдельные фрагменты тел героев, но в этой могиле похоронены почти целые тела, тела других летчиков–героев. Да и стали бы крестьяне хоронить в обычную могилу фрагменты тел? То, что произошло захоронение, прежде всего свидетельствует о том, что экипаж капитана Маслова погиб геройски, но подвига наземного тарана не совершал, а, подбитый, садился на вынужденную посадку или горел и плавно приземлился. Даже в случае обычного беспорядочного падения самолета куски тел собрать крайне трудно!


Прикладываю фото из статьи: Николай Гастелло на лётном поле и с супругой Анной Петровной.

Полный текст статьи здесь:
http://sb.by/post/69555/

----------


## Холостяк

> 25 июня в газете "СБ-Беларусь сегодня" опубликована статья сына Николая Францевича Гастелло - Виктора Гастелло под заглавием "Оставьте героев в покое!" Это его отклик на телепередачу ОРТ (вероятно ту самую, о которой Вы пишете). Виктор Николаевич оценивает её, мягко говоря, критически.


Почитал статью... Одни эмоции и ничего конкретного. Если уж это сын капитана Гастелло написал, то уже взял бы и представил про своего отца действительность и документы, провел расследование, порылся в архивах... Ведь, кстати, в Подольске только родственникам или по официальному запросу  (и то не любому) можно посмотреть тоже личное дело капитана Гастелло... А то его статья свелась к банальному поливанию грязью людей, которые хоть что-то нашли из документов и предъявили их всем... А в статье одни эмоции и сомнения... Если уж и сомневается человек, то он предъявляет основания своих сомнений, но не голословно и эмоционально, а документально. Вот "Известия" я не читал, а передачу смотрел... Никто и ни чем там не чернил и не унижал подвиг Гастелло или Маслова... Журналист предъявил свою версию на основании документов и предъявил эти документы... Если уж пишет сын, что Франц Адольфович не верно, то пусть покажет хоть копию официального дока... Журналист если и говорил, то на весь экран показывали крупняком документы (скриншоты я и снял с экрана), а в статье сын показывает две какие-то фото непонятного содержания... Потом несуразицы указывает..., к примеру по году рождения.. Правит, что не в 1908, а в 1907.. Я специально посмотрел документ предъявленный в передаче и тут скриншот его есть - это наградной лист Гастелло, так там правильно написан год рождения... Хммм... И что неприятно, уж действительно в своей статье наоскорблял и журналистов, и с пренебрежением высказался к официальным лицам от "простого писаря", до следователей и работников прокуратуры занимавшихся обстоятельствами гибели экипажей и которые провели действительно серьезную работу от эксгумации до опроса очевидцев и действительно несколько приоткрыли обстоятельства гибели героев... Право любого человека обращаться в инстанции, писать в прокуратуру, президенту, чтобы найти могилу и место гибели близкого человека... Жена Маслова - добилась своего. Честь ей и хвала! И спасибо людям которые ей помогли... А в статье так не тактично, порой хамски об этом повествует автор. Интересно, а почему тот же сын не опросил очевидцев, если не доверяет никому? Почему сам не обратился к должностным лицам? 
Будь это мой отец, я бы опросил бы в этой деревне где он погиб всех до последней старушки, имел бы у себя все копии документов, где упоминается имя отца...
Вообщем, мое мнение об этой статье сложилось как к не серьезному эмоциональному "всплеску". Если уж опровергать, как он пишет ложь и клевету, то хоть нормально...

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Уважаемый Холостяк! Перечитал и я ещё раз статью, согласен с Вами частично, но не полностью... Да, конечно, статья - эмоциональный всплеск. Но по-человечески я хорошо понимаю В.Н. Гастелло. Представьте, что Вы выросли и прожили жизнь, *твёрдо зная,* что Ваш отец - герой. И вот появляется телепередача (да ещё под рубрикой *"Тайны века"*!), в которой некие люди доказывают, что вроде бы никакой он и не герой... Что он подвига не совершал, даже более того - выпрыгнул из самолёта и оказался в плену... Понравилось бы Вам такое? Думаю, нет. Вот и Виктору Николаевичу не понравилось.
Тем более что, как я понял, передача не стала для него откровением - он уже сталкивался и с гораздо худшим отношением к памяти его отца. Приведен конкретный пример - статья в "МК-Московия" 7 сентября 2001 года, где Гастелло назвали "военным преступником" (!!!) Можно посмотреть и проверить, действительно ли там было такое и имел ли отношение к той публикации Харитонов.

Не могу сказать, что Виктор Гастелло не приводит доказательств. В его статье приведена цитата из наградного листа, где описан подвиг Н.Ф. Гастелло на основании свидетельств Воробьёва и Рыбаса. Цитируется также письмо директора Музея ВОВ Баркуна (да, дата и номер письма не указаны, но всё-таки проверить достоверность желающие могут), где отмечено, что капитан Гастелло вылетел на задание в 12.00 *в паре с лейтенантом Воробьёвым,* тогда как капитан Маслов вылетел на 3,5 часа раньше во главе своего звена. Отсюда следует, что Воробьёв не мог принять самолёт Маслова за Гастелло, так как одновременно над целью они не находились. (Когда Гастелло и Воробьёв появились над целью, Маслова и его экипажа уже не было в живых...)
Как было на самом деле? Во всяком случае, я пока не видел *документа* (журнала боевых вылетов или ещё чего-либо), который свидетельствовал бы, что Маслов в действительности вылетел вместе с Гастелло и Воробьёвым. Среди тех документов, фотографии которых Вы показали, такого нет.

Мне кажется вполне логичным утверждение, что после огненного тарана и взрыва самолёта от его экипажа не осталось бы почти ничего. Поэтому тот факт, что в могиле в Декшнянах покоились останки экипажа Маслова, *не доказывает,* что именно этот экипаж совершил огненный таран - скорее даже наоборот... Здесь я соглашусь с Виктором Николаевичем.

По поводу отчества Франца Гастелло - я думаю, Виктор Николаевич знает, как звали его деда! Мне, честно говоря, в этой ситуации не пришло бы и в голову показывать копию документа, тем более в газетной статье. 

Тон статьи, конечно, резковат, можно было тактичнее говорить о жене Маслова ("на бред Масловой мы не обращали внимания") и не называть Харитонова "следопытом и правдоискателем" в кавычках. Но опять же - у человека наболело... Каких-то других оскорблений ещё кого-то я не увидел. На писаре он делает акцент только потому, что писарь ведь не был свидетелем боя, и непонятен первоисточник информации о выпрыгнувшем из самолёта члене экипажа. В.Н. Гастелло верно замечает, что все вопросы снял бы подлинник рапорта Воробьёва, но в фондах Минского музея ВОВ он почему-то отсутствует, хотя должен был быть... Кстати, я нашёл в Сети текст этой же статьи, опубликованной несколько раньше (18 июня) в "Литературной газете":
http://www.lgz.ru/article/id=4756
Так вот там говорится:



> ...К сожалению, прошло время и рапорт Воробьёва в минском Музее Великой Отечественной войны исчез. *В каком ужасном беспорядке здесь хранятся музейные материалы! В папке навалом лежат неподшитые и незафиксированные документы. Воруй не хочу! Когда я последний раз отдавал материалы, то сотрудница музея взяла папку и даже её не проверила!*


В варианте "СБ" этот отрывок вырезан - думаю для того, чтобы кто-нибудь не воспользовался. Из него ясно следует, что документы В.Н. Гастелло изучал.

Тем более в статье никак не принижен подвиг Маслова и его экипажа. Автор пишет, что хотя они не совершили огненного тарана, но всё равно погибли как герои, "они пали смертью храбрых в борьбе за Родину, перед ними мы склоняем голову". Просто он хочет, чтобы не чернили его отца, не пытались вычеркнуть его из списка героев...

Я ещё раз внимательно перечитал Ваш первый пост, где пересказана версия передачи. Получается, что огненного тарана как такового не совершал и Маслов? Что его вообще не было?

----------


## Холостяк

Да.... Я понимаю эмоциональность в статье, но вопрос действительно серьезный. Надо было меньше пустых эмоций, сомнений, а больше аргументов. Если и есть несогласие с версией передачи, которую озвучил журналист, то и надо аргументировать почему. Я специально тогда записал на видак эту передачу и несколько раз просматривал ее. Журналисты действительно серьезно поработали. Касаемо острых вопросов, они старательно все сгладили, чтоб не оскорбить память Героев. Действительно сделано все было тактично. Поэтому я не согласен с сыном Гастелло относительно его претензий к передаче. Люди там серьезно поработали. Если и были сложности по определению цепочки реальных событий, там так диктор предупреждал об этом. Были рассмотрены и озвучены разные варианты, диктор после логического анализа предлагал (именно предлагал) свою версию происходящего, объяснял почему так а не иначе, показывали крупным планом все документы. Я, как человек знающий порядок работы над научными проблемами, посчитал, что действительно - коллектив передачи подошел к рассмотрению вопроса серьезно, порядок раскрытия проблемы сделан методически правильно. Есть некоторые вопросы по которым требуется уточнение. В частности, для меня, это сам момент падения самолета капитана Гастелло. Я несколько раз просмотрел передачу и так и не понял, то что - как появилась действительно запись в Списке потерь при докладе по команде о том, что один из членов экипажа покинул самолет с парашютом. Как это удалось узнать, когда все происходило на оккупированной территории? Журналист уточняет, что действительно были свидетели которые видели, что по крылу самолета пробежал и спрыгнул кто-то из экипажа и его потом схватили немцы из колонны. И немцы его куда-то повезли... Авторы программы сообщили, что они искали и в немецких архивах информацию об этом, просмотрели списки военнопленных. Им только удалось установить, что в этом районе были сбиты в тот день пять советских самолетов и все. Инфы по пленным - никакой. Поэтому диктор и сказал, что возможно в колоне были несколько немецких частей, разбираться-документировать с пленным летчиком не стали и могли расстрелять на месте и бросить или закопать тут же у дороги... Все... Концов нет! Диктор и сказал, что установить большее - уже не реально... Вот и вопрос, как же так оперативно в Списке потерь появилась запись о парашютисте? Сын Гастелло пишет, что Наградной лист отражает происходящее по рапортам экипажа Воробьева, вернувшегося с этого задания. Однако Прокуратура СССР, проводя расследование по факту гибели экипажа Гастелло, проводившееся после войны, установила, что самолеты Гастелло и Маслова были повреждены, отстали и пошли на снижение. То есть экипажи возможно, по версии передачи, были вне боевого порядка и летели на курсе по одиночке, без визуального контакта. Доказательство этому, что самолет Гастелло упал в одной деревне, Маслова - вообще в 20 километрах севернее... Прокуратуре, так же и подтвердили свидетельства о парашютисте взятом немцами. Так вот Прокуратура и установила, что рапорта об "огненном таране" были написаны экипажем Воробьева под диктовку "замполита". И что рапорта описывающие этот таран были написаны и двумя военнослужащими инженерно-технического состава эскадрильи, которые вообще были на аэродроме и ничего об этом не знали и не видели, хотя указали что это услышали со слов экипажа Воробьева. Видимо замполиты правильно посчитали, что для оформления наградных листов необходимо больше рапортов "очевидцев". Но считаю, что это было сделано правильно, так как экипаж Воробьева вскоре погиб, а технари после войны всю правду и сообщили Прокуратуре. Если б не они, то вопрос бы и завис. Так же низкий поклон замполитам, тогда гибли летчики не менее героически.... Много полегло... Все врага били... И благодаря "баснописцу" замполиту, был сформирован собирательный образ летчика-"огненного карающего меча с неба" и мы узнали о Гастелло и в последствии о Маслове и Воробьеве... А так бы, канули они в небытие как сотни других летчиков-героев....... Однако возможно, что экипаж Воробьева действительно все видел - и парашютиста, и падение, но замполит подкорректировал место падения и убрал парашютиста (по идеологическим соображениям), и далее для "весомости" "уговорили" подтвердить произошедшее и техников... Техники же подтвердили, что писали под диктовку. А писарь, которого унизил сын Гастелло, действительно докладывал именно со слов Воробьева, что был парашютист... Поэтому, тому дотошному писарю, низкий поклон можно отдать за его формальность. Это предположение в передаче было озвучено, ссылка была именно на расследование Прокуратуры СССР по "горячим" следам сразу после войны. Прокуратура установила, по опросу свидетелей, что действительно поврежденный самолет Гастелло атаковал немецкую колону вблизи деревни. Жители были реальными очевидцами происшедшего. С немецкой колоны по самолету вели огонь из всех огневых средств. И так до этого поврежденный самолет был подбит, загорелся, потерял управление и упал в стороне от дороге рядом с деревней. То есть в колону немцев он не упал. В другой деревне подобное было с экипажем Маслова. Он тоже атаковал немцев на дороге, был подбит и упал в 200 метрах от дороги. Все погибли и были похоронены жителями деревни. Прокурорские там действительно серьезно поработали, эксгумировали тела и установили кто в могиле...
Поэтому действительно вопросы есть, много тонкостей, сомнений, но работа сделана большая и "наезжать" на передачу просто не серьезно. Ляпы конечно есть, может и с отчеством "Адольфович", но сын так и не подтвердил это документально... Но в любом случае, цель передачи была всеми возможными способами и основываясь на документах воспроизвести хронологию последнего боевого вылета капитана Гастелло, а не рассказывать о его дедушке и т.п. Хотя автор передачи сообщил, что после присвоения капитану Гастелло Героя СССР, его родственникам, советские и партийные инстанции, организовали различные льготы... Но все было сказано как должное памяти Герою.

Получается, на основе документов и расследавания Прокуратуры СССР огненного тарана не было, а был реальный ПОДВИГ двух экипажей Советских летчиков, которые атаковали врага и пали смертью Героев... Таков и был итог передачи! Что не только капитану Гастелло присвоено высочайшее звание Родины, как было сделано тогда, но и всем летчикам - всем членам экипажей Гастелло и Маслова!!!

----------


## alexvolf

Николай Гастелло был не одинок.Бессмертный подвиг в годы ВОВ "огненный таран" в скопления вражеской техники совершили 18 декабря 1942г летчик-штурмовик Нуркен Абдиров(Ил-2 одноместный) и летчик-штурмовик А.А.Рогальский ( Архив МО ф.368 оп6476 д13 л12).
14 ноября 1943г летчик-штурмовик И.М.Семин и стрелок Бухлин (бои за освобождение гор.Киева и Фастов).16 января 1944г летчик-истребитель 191-го ИАП м.ф.Шаронов,летчик-штурмовик Л.И.Сазыкин и стрелок В.А.Щербина,командир 9-й ШАД А.И.Иржак и стрелок В.Д.Жданов.В боях за г.Севастополь летчик-штурмовик П.Ф.Надеждин.В боях на Ленинградском фронте летчик-истребитель Николай Белый.Посмертно все летчики и стрелки были представлены к званию Герой Советского Союза и ордену Ленина.

----------


## Кубинец

> Чем мне наше телевидение "нравится",так это умением вытаскивать наружу "сенсации". А уж,какую чушь иногда несут(ну это по другому поводу)...По Маслову и Гастелло:в журнале "Авиация и Время" писали еще лет 12 назад,жаль,нет под рукой подшивки-уточнил бы номер.Кто сможет-хорошо было бы,а то примите мои слова за флуд...


В статье по ИЛ-4 ("Фрагменты боевого применения Ил-4") в журнале  "Авиация и время", №1 за 1998г. на стр.17-18, описан этот эпизод.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> В статье по ИЛ-4 ("Фрагменты боевого применения Ил-4") в журнале  "Авиация и время", №1 за 1998г. на стр.17-18, описан этот эпизод.


Журнал взят из Сети. Адрес не помню.
Скорее всего — http://www.farposst.ru
Ник

----------


## Mig

"...17 марта 1944 года летчик 32-го гвардейского истребительного авиаполка гвардии лейтенант Михайлов, имевший на своем счету 5 сбитых самолета противника в составе звена вылетел на прикрытие наземных поиск. В районе прикрытия погода была плохая: нижняя кромка сплошной облачности была на 100–150 м. По истечении времени патрулирования Михайлов с ведомым лейтенантом Титовым направились на свой аэродром. Самолеты вышли к железнодорожной станции Идрица, еще занятой противником, в сложных метеоусловиях по железной дороге было легче ориентироваться. 

Над железнодорожной станцией Михайлов и Титов внезапно попали в зону сильного огня зенитной артиллерии противника. Прямым попаданием самолет Михайлова был серьезно поврежден. Пилот отчетливо сознавал, что в воздухе он может продержаться еще одну-две минуты. До своей территории дотянуть не удастся. Он имел возможность выпрыгнуть с парашютом и сохранить жизнь, но при этом неизбежен плен. Евгений Михайлов предпочел плену смерть храбрых. На станции стоял длинный состав с цистернами, в который и направил лейтенант Михайлов свой горящий самолет. Огромной силы взрыв потряс окрестности. Так погиб гвардии лейтенант Михайлов. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР 26 октября 1944 года гвардии лейтенанту Евгению Витальевичу Михайлову посмертно присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 

Газета 1-го Прибалтийского фронта «Вперед, на врага!» тогда писала: «Настанет время, когда железнодорожная станция, над которой Евгений Михайлов совершил свой героический подвиг, залечит раны, нанесенные немецко-фашистскими захватчиками, и тогда благодарные советские люди воздвигнут на площади станции среди цветов памятник мужественному и честному летчику Евгению Михайлову. Проезжающие мимо люди будут вглядываться в бронзовые строгие черты лица героя. Они услышат о бессмертном подвиге, совершенном этим человеком». 

Действительно, в послевоенные годы на привокзальной площади станции Индрица Псковской области установлен памятник Евгению Михайлову, его именем названа одна из улиц поселка. Бюст героя был установлен в авиагарнизоне Новый городок, аэродром Кубинка. В 1950–1960-е годы комсомольская организация 32-го гвардейского авиаполка уделяла большое внимание матери Евгения Михайлова. Ее приглашали в гости в годовщину открытия памятника, на другие праздники, отмечавшиеся в 32 гиап. Памятник Евгению Михайлову (скульптор Г. Шакиров) установлен на улице его имени в Москве. В вестибюле школы № 786 Юго-восточного административного округа столицы, где учился герой, 26 апреля 1987 года открыта мемориальная доска. 


*Герой Советского Союза Михайлов Евгений Витальевич*
Родился 5 января 1922 года в подмосковном поселке Чухлинка (ныне московский район Вишняки). После окончания 9 классов средней школы (ныне московская школа № 786) и Люберецкого аэроклуба поступил в Качинскую военную школу летчиков. Закончил авиашколу с отличием в 1941 году и был оставлен в школе инструктором. 
В феврале 1943 года лейтенант Михайлов прибыл на фронт в 32-й гвардейский иап. Он рвался в бой, но командование полка новичков вводило в строй постепенно. В июле 1943 года во время боев на Курской дуге Евгений Михайлов уже вылетал на боевые задания наряду с опытными пилотами. Первый сбитый самолет, ФВ-190, лейтенант Михайлов записал на свой счет 13 июля 1943 года. Во время боев на Брянском фронте Евгений Михайлов сбил 4 самолета противника и был награжден орденом Отечественной войны I степени. 

К марту 1944 года старший летчик 32 гвардейского иап лейтенант Михайлов Евгенйи Витальевич совершил 92 боевых вылета, участвовал в 22 воздушных боях и имел на боевом счету 5 самолетов противника. Был награжден орденом Красного Знамени. 

17 марта 1944 года пара Михайлов – Титов над станцией Идрица была обстреляна зенитной артиллерией противника. Самолет Михайлова был подбит прямым попаданием зенитного снаряда и загорелся. На КП полка приняли последние слова летчика: «Самолет подожжен. Горючее кончилось. До своих не дотяну. В плен не сдамся. Решил таранить немецкий эшелон на Идрице. Боевой привет товарищам! За Родину!»

http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/index.html

----------


## OKA

Встретилось про тараны :

"Екатерина Зеленко. Девушка, совершившая таран.   

 

 23 апреля 2015

«Заместитель командира эскадрильи 135-го авиационного полка Юго-Западного фронта летчица старший лейтенант Е.И. Зеленко после выполнения боевого задания в районе г. Сумы была атакована семью немецкими истребителями. В завязавшемся воздушном бою отважная летчица одного из них сбила огнем пулемета, а второго таранила. Вражеский самолет рухнул на землю. Е.И. Зеленко погибла. Это был первый случай воздушного тарана, совершенного летчицей». Это строки из книги "СССР в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 гг. Краткая хроника".

Это был первый в мире воздушный таран, совершенный женщиной. Первый и единственный! Какими же наградами он отмечен? К сожалению, в то время именно этот уникальный подвиг никак не был оценен. Причина в том, что известен он стал гораздо позже. Однако за все предыдущие боевые заслуги Екатерины Зеленко командир полка представил ее к званию Героя Советского Союза. Вот что было написано в представлении: "В июле месяце в районе города Пропойска т. Зеленко вела группу ближних бомбардировщиков на немецкую танковую колону. В результате смелого и решительного налета было уничтожено до 45 танков и 20 автомашин с пехотой... В районе станции Быхово в августе 1941 года группа бомбардировщиков попала под шквальный огонь над группировкой войск противника. Невзирая на артиллерийский обстрел, т. Зеленко задание выполнила на отлично, при этом уничтожив батальон фашистской пехоты и не потеряв ни одного своего самолета… Е.И. Зеленко направлялась на самые сложные задания, в воздушных боях участвовала 12 раз, за период боевой работы выполнила 40 боевых вылетов… В ходе воздушного боя под Ромнами была сбита".

К великому сожалению, звания Героя летчица тогда не была удостоена: командование полка не знало о ее таране и, естественно, не указало о нем в представлении. Поэтому Е.И. Зеленко была посмертно награждена орденом Ленина.

Когда о таране Екатерины Зеленко стало известно, в поиски материалов о ее жизни и подвиге включились многие: сослуживцы, Сумской комитет ветеранов и ее тогдашний председатель Колесников, учителя и ученики школы села Анастасьевки, в небе над которым храбрая летчица совершила свой таран. О подвиге рассказали в "Комсомольской правде" Г. Бочаров, в своей книге "Рыцари пятого океана" написал генерал-полковник А. Рытов, в обстоятельном очерке "Таран" осветил события того дня сумской журналист П. Нестеренко. Своими воспоминаниями в печати поделились бывший командир полка, в котором воевала Зеленко, генерал-лейтенант А. Пушкин и заслуженный летчик-испытатель Н. Русакова. Литератор И. Стадницкая, изучившая документы ряда музеев Екатерины Зеленко и встретившаяся с ее сослуживцами, ознакомила с подвигом летчицы своих читателей. Во многих публикациях основной была мысль, что этот подвиг заслуживает высокой награды. А организации ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны, сослуживцы летчицы требовали от соответствующих властей присвоить ей имя Героя. И спустя почти 50 лет после совершения уникального подвига Екатерине Зеленко было присвоено звания Героя Советского Союза.

Катя Зеленко родилась в Курске в 1916 году. Её семья была большой и дружной. Родные летчицы рассказывают, что она с малых лет грезила полетами, с восторгом смотрела на пролетавшие самолеты. Более того, еще дошкольницей взобралась на старенький сарай и, раскрыв обыкновенный зонтик, спрыгнула с крыши. Ушиблась, но не плакала. Если бы об этом "полете" она не вспомнила в письме к сестре спустя два десятка лет, трудно было бы поверить в сам факт прыжка.

Семилетку Катя закончила в Курске. Затем в Воронеже поступила в авиационный техникум. Но стать техником или корпеть над чертежной доской она, скорее всего, не собиралась. Ее тянуло в небо управлять самолетом, покорять высоту. А тут еще на каждом углу расклеены плакаты с призывами: "Молодежь — на самолет!", "Юноши и девушки, поступайте в Воронежский аэроклуб!"

Катя появилась в аэроклубе. Вместе с шестью девушками ее приняли. Там Катя подружилась с Ниной Русаковой, ставшей впоследствии заслуженным летчиком-испытателем. Нелегко было девушкам в ту пору. Как вспоминает Нина Ивановна, они возвращались домой поздно вечером, а в два часа ночи поднимались и шли пешком через весь город к летному полю. В четыре часа утра начинались полеты, в девять — занятия в техникуме, с четырнадцати часов — теория в аэроклубе. И так — каждый день.

В ноябре 1933 года в аэроклуб приехала комиссия Оренбургского военного училища летчиков, чтобы отобрать лучших курсантов. Из шести девушек в училище приняли только двоих. Обе девушки по комсомольской путевке выехали в Оренбург.

Русакова вспоминала, что в Оренбурге они жили в одной комнатке, обучились, правда, у разных инструкторов, но Нина Ивановна знала, что программу Катя усваивала быстрее, как говорят, со знанием дела. Девушкой Зеленкова была статной, подтянутой и крепкой. Предпочитала короткую стрижку. Никогда и ни в чем не уступала курсантам-юношам. Училась на отлично.

Сведений о довоенной жизни Кати Зеленко не так много. Подполковник Б. Миневрин, собиравший материалы о воспитанниках Оренбургского авиационного училища летчиков, с помощью очевидцев восстановил картину первого самостоятельного полета Кати — курсанта… Было холодное февральское утро. Девушки-курсантки прибыли на аэродром, где ожидались контрольные полеты с командиром отряда. Катя Зеленко, услышав команду "По самолетам!", резко поднялась в кабину, пристегнула ремни. Запустив двигатель, она вырулила на исполнительный старт, дала газ, и самолет
поднялся в небо. Когда полет по кругу был завершен, командир отряда, улыбнувшись, сказал: «Летаете хорошо! Теперь полетите одна». «Есть лететь одной!» — выпалила Катя. Самостоятельный полет девушка выполнила блестяще. И высшей наградой ее мастерству было слово инструктора: "Отлично".

О серьезности подхода Кати к вопросам учебы и овладению летными навыками говорит и тот факт, что основной курс Оренбургской летной школы она закончила менее чем за 11 месяцев. Уже в декабре 1934 года Катя Зеленко в возрасте 18 лет стала военным летчиком. Ее распределили в Харьковскую авиабригаду.

Вскоре по прибытии в часть молодая летчица участвует в окружных состязаниях по технике пилотирования. На них Катя занимает первое место. Инспектор, вернувшийся с ней из полета, сказал Екатерине: "Грамотно летаете". В представлении Екатерины Зеленко к присвоению ей воинского звания досрочно командир писал: "Волевые качества хорошо развиты. Энергичная. Решительна. Огневая подготовка отличная. Может успешно передавать свои знания подчиненным». В этом же представлении указывалось, что Екатерина Зеленко летает на самолетах шести типов. В личном деле летчицы сохранилась и такая запись: «Отличница боевой и политической подготовки. Успешно летает днем и ночью. Хорошая спортсменка. Выдвинута на должность командира звена. Присвоено звание «старший лейтенант».

С первых дней Зимней войны Катя просится на фронт. Не сразу была удовлетворена ее просьба: женщин тогда на фронт не направляли. Пришлось девушке убеждать начальство, что ей крайне необходимо ехать на фронт и командование уступило. Ее зачислили в 11-й легкобомбардировочный полк. Катя тут же написала письмо Павлу Игнатенко (своему будущему мужу): "Сегодня убываю на фронт — пожелай мне удачи. Я хорошо представляю, что война станет для меня тяжелым испытанием, но уверена в себе: выдержу, преодолею любые трудности. Кстати, поступление и учебу в академию придется отложить. До того времени, пока полностью не разгромим врага".

Катя была единственной летчицей, воевавшей над Карельским перешейком. Она летает на самолете P-Z и наносит бомбовые удары по укрепленным точкам противника. В ходе вылетов уничтожает финскую батарею, успешно бомбит вражеский склад боеприпасов. За смелость и умелое выполнение боевых задач Зеленко награждают орденом боевого Красного Знамени.

В представлении к награде Екатерины Зеленко указывалось: "В операциях 8-й армии имеет боевой налет 9 часов, 8 боевых вылетов. Смелый, отважный летчик. Боевые вылеты выполняет с немалым желанием, в сложных метеоусловиях и напряженной воздушной обстановке всегда хладнокровна и настойчива. Будучи обстрелянной зенитной артиллерией, храбро продолжала ведение боя и задание выполнила отлично". Когда М.И. Калинин вручал в Кремле девушке орден, он шепнул Кате: "Будем фотографироваться, сядьте возле меня". Фотограф запечатлел это волнующее событие в жизни молодой летчицы.

Накануне Великой Отечественной войны Екатерине было поручено ответственное задание. Нужно было провести войсковые испытания на тот момент новейшего ближнего бомбардировщика Су-2. Зеленко целиком включается в сложную и небезопасную работу.


При этом Катя оставалась обычной молодой девушкой, шел ей всего лишь 24-й год. Летчицу любили все, кто окружал. Являясь единственной женщиной в авиаполку, именно она создавала уют и была примером для летчиков.

Генерал-полковник А.Г. Рытов писал о предвоенных буднях Катиного полка. "Однажды, — вспоминает Андрей Герасимович, — я прибыл в полк, который дислоцировался на приозерном аэродроме. Вдоль берега расположилось несколько домиков, в них жили летчики. Я прошел в один. На полу ни соринки, на окошках занавески сшитые из марли, стол покрыт скатертью, и на нем даже еловая веточка с симпатичными шишками в баночке красуется. «Вот это порядок! — высказал я похвалу летчикам. — Молодцы. Кто же у вас такой уют создает?» Пилоты стоят, улыбаются. Затем один из них с гордостью отвечает: «Беспорядка не терпит наша хозяйка». «Какая такая хозяйка?» — спрашиваю. «А самая что ни на есть настоящая. Вон за той занавеской», — отвечает летчик и показывает на полог из ситца, который висит на телефонном проводе. И действительно: край занавески приподнялся, и оттуда вышла девушка. Обута в унты, гимнастерка ладно пригнана, подпоясана офицерским ремнем. В голубых петлицах сверкают три кубика. «Старший лейтенант Екатерина Зеленко!» — браво отрапортовала она».

С началом Великой Отечественной войны Екатерина на фронте. Ведет воздушные бои, наносит бомбовые удары по важным вражеским объектам, вылетает на разведку. Об одном таком бое генерал-лейтенант авиации Герой Советского Союза А.И. Пушкин вспоминал: "В самом начале июля 1941 года наша армия вела тяжелейшие оборонительные бои под Бобруйском. Фашисты упорно рвались к Днепру. Необходимо было оказать помощь нашим наземным войскам. Об этом я и сказал летчикам. Задачу поставил следующую: остановить механизированную колонну гитлеровцев, выдвинувшуюся из Бобруйска. Командиром группы назначил Екатерину Зеленко. С поставленной задачей летчики справилась отлично. Они атаковали вражескую колонну, сожгли десятки танков и грузовых автомашин, уничтожили большое количество живой силы противника. В этом бою наша Катюша проявила себя как умелый, знающий свое дело командир, отличный летчик".

Потом были новые боевые вылеты, новые воздушные бои. И всегда она вела себя смело, как настоящий ас. Обратимся к воспоминаниям сослуживцев летчицы. «До 1941 года я служил в одной авиацианно-бомбардировочной части в Харькове, которой командовал Николай Каманин, один из первых Героев Советского Союза», — вспоминал бывший штурман звена, начальник связи эскадрильи 135-го ббап И. Павленко. «Помню Катю очень хорошо: среднего роста, с приятными чертами лица, имела аккуратную прическу и очень любила носить военную форму, которая, кстати, симпатично сидела на ее крепко сложенной спортивной фигуре». Бывший военный летчик С. Комаров писал о Зеленко: "В полку Катю все уважали. Во-первых, по возрасту она была несколько старше многих пилотов. В то время ей уже было 25-26 лет. Во-вторых, она была опытным летчиком. Вот поэтому она пользовалась среди нас большим авторитетом. Хорошо помню ее последний вылет — 12 сентября 1941 года. А запомнился он мне потому, что Катя в тот день уже в третий раз полетала на боевое задание".

Именно этот третий вылет стал последним в ее жизни — вылет трагический и одновременно героический. Что же произошло в тот день? В этот утро Катя поднялась рано. День был пасмурный, туман долго не рассеивался. Но как только солнце проглянуло через рваные облака, Зеленко успела два раза совершить вылет на разведку. При этом во втором вылете ее Су-2 получил повреждения, и девушка с грустью ожидала, когда закончится его ремонт. В обед в полк пришло тревожное известие о том, что фашистские танки прорвали наш фронт. Необходимо было немедленно провести разведку и уточнить обстановку. Екатерина вновь вызвалась совершить полет. Ей выделили Су-2 заместителя командира полка А. Пушкина. Совместно с комэском капитаном Лебедевым Зеленко вылетела на разведку. Требовалось разведать боевую обстановку в районе Ромен-Нежина-Прилуки-Пирятина-Лубен. Узнать направление продвижения танковой колоны генерала Гудериана, количество фашистских боевых машин и передать данные командованию.

Когда наши самолеты уже возвращались к себе на аэродром, внезапно в небе в районе села Анастасьевка показались семь немецких истребителей Bf.109.

Вот что рассказал Павлык, бывший штурманом на самолете Зеленко: «После выполнения разведывательной задачи мы повернули на свой аэродром. Наш Су-2 атаковали семь "мессершмиттов". Я вел заградительный огонь. Боеприпасы кончались. В этот момент один из фашистских истребителей заслонил смотровое стекло, Зеленко нажала гашетку ШКАСов. Гитлеровский самолет загорелся и круто ушел к земле. Однако нас тоже зацепило. Я доложил ей, что ранен. Зеленко отдала приказ покинуть машину и во что бы то ни стало добраться до своих, чтобы доложить о результатах разведки. Сама продолжила вести бой».

Неравный бой в небе героического летчика с семеркой фашистских истребителей шел на глазах местных жителей. Именно эти люди стали свидетелями смелого тарана, который совершила молодая летчица. «Я видел, как над селом разгорался бой между нашим и фашистским самолетами, — вспоминает очевидец М. Бутко. — Я заметил, что наш самолет резко пошел на сближение с немецким. Самолеты столкнулись и оба начали падать. Краснозвездный сразу полетел вниз и загорелся. А немецкий самолет еще пролетел километра два и тоже упал. Прискакал я туда, куда упал наш самолет. Вокруг бушевало пламя. Тело летчика было сильно повреждено. О том, что это девушка, узнали из документов. Нашли здесь комсомольский билет, орденскую книжку и удостоверение личности. Вблизи обломков я увидел орден боевого Красного знамени, который отдал старшим товарищам».

Местные жители не смогли сообщить о гибели храброй летчицы: утром следующего дня село захватили гитлеровцы. «Я убежден, — вспоминал генерал лейтенант А. Пушкин, — что она была готова к подвигу. Поскольку Зеленко уже не имела возможности уничтожить немецкий самолет пулеметным огнем, решила сбить его своей машиной. Ну, а что будет потом? Об этом, видимо, она тогда не думала. Таран — это очень смелое действие летчика, к которому прибегают лишь мужественные, решительные люди. И именно такой была Катя».

Жители села похоронили Катю, а комсомольский билет взяла учительница сельской школы Анастасия Пантелеймоновна Марченко. После войны его передали в Оренбургское авиационное училище.

В тот день экспедитор училища принес в штаб очередную почту. В одном из конвертов оказалось письмо из Сумского обкома комсомола и пробитый осколком, окровавленный комсомольский билет. В письме сообщалось: «В сентябре 1941 года в ходе воздушного боя над одним из районов Сумской области пала смертью храбрых воспитанница 1-го Чкаловского военного авиационного училища комсомолка Екатерина Ивановна Зеленко. В течении одного боя она сбила два фашистских самолета. Передаем вам билет Кати Зеленко. Пусть этот простреленный и залитый кровью билет помогает новым курсантам глубже познать цену героизма и потерь в годы войны».

В селе Анастасьевке Екатерине Зеленко поставлен памятник героической летчицы, создан ее музей. Имя героини носят улицы ряда городов, а ее бронзовый бюст установлен в Курске. В честь нее "Катюшей" названа планета, открытая научным сотрудником Т. Смирновой Крымской астрофизической обсерватории."

http://topwar.ru/73602-ekaterina-zel...aya-taran.html

----------


## OKA

Обсуждение про Heinkel-111, протараненный В.Талалихиным :

• Просмотр темы - Heinkel-111, протараненный В.Талалихиным.

----------

